# Refreshing a used usuba need advice



## Wabisabi-Ken (Jun 25, 2022)

Hey guys! Got this usuba today, and look at the state of it! Looks like the previous owner had tried to give it a tidy up but maybe the Corona got to them and were unable to finish the job... Anyway I thought I'd freshen it up along with the sheath that came with it..





Low spots galore




Hmmm pretty sure that should be flat, champion I think not.




Anyway spent some time sorting it out with a king 300 and atoma 400 then onto a king 800 for a quick geeze at how it would look with a bit of kasumi.. a lot better than it was before at least. 



So with first rough tidy up of the blade I moved onto the sheath and handle which is new territory for me.. well all of this is new territory really.

I went at it with 240-400-1000 and finally 2000 sandpaper, pretty happy with the finish so far, wouldn't mind getting a bit more sheen to the wood, should I seal it with something? I don't want it to change the colour much and just want it to shine a bit better, after 2000 it has a slight sheen to it (hard to see in photos) which I like but want more not like crazy glossy or anything though. Any suggestions? I also noticed after sanding the buffalo horn it seems to be dry, do I need to keep going up in grit above 2000 or do I need to rehydrate it with something? Would whatever I use on the wood work for the horn too? Suggestions welcome!! 



First stage tidy up complete! Looking forward to finishing the blade up as I am hopefully going to buy some jnats and further polishing/sealing the wood and buffalo horn.




Should be fun to see how this turns out, it may end up going on and on as I play with different finishes on the blade... Let's just hope the Corona doesn't get me before I can finish it too... 

Any input welcome!


----------



## deltaplex (Jun 25, 2022)

How does the ura look?


----------



## Se1ryu (Jun 25, 2022)

deltaplex said:


> How does the ura look?


I want to see the ura too. 
Let see some URRAAAaaa..


----------



## Wabisabi-Ken (Jun 25, 2022)

Didn't really do anything cosmetic to it yet, geometry seems to be ok... thinking a hazy finish would be nice, I'm guessing finger stones and powder would be the way to go?


----------



## Se1ryu (Jun 25, 2022)

Wabisabi-Ken said:


> Didn't really do anything cosmetic to it yet, geometry seems to be ok... thinking a hazy finish would be nice, I'm guessing finger stones and powder would be the way to go? View attachment 185821


Maybe just polish using some koyo blue but leave it like that is fine. Just make sure uraoshi touching the stone equally in.


----------

